# Dallas needs Jason Kidd BAD now!



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

After the Shaq to the Suns deal... you guys need Jason Kidd now to keep up!

Portland, Dallas and New Jersey need to pull off that earlier discussed trade!!!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Why ?


----------



## BlueHat (Dec 19, 2003)

Because you guys suck without Kidd!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, then we definitely need him.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

XD.

haha


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Dallas already had him too bad it was when their team was trash.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

the suns are worse with shaq. the mavs don't need to respond to this is any way.

and i absolutely don't believe portland would have even considered that proposed trade. just doesn't make any sense for them.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I don't see the logic in Shaq to Phoenix. Still scratching my head. 

There is no reason we should feel any pressure to make a move because of this trade.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

They werent winning with their run and gun style. So they shored up their frontcourt. Shaq won't run with them, but they will be deadly in the halfcourt


----------



## bluecro (Oct 13, 2006)

Well the West is definetely heating up. With the rumors of Artest going to Golden State it will just become even more competitive. When you think about it every single team contending in the West has a least 2 perrennial all stars. This race in the West is going to be very very interseting.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> They werent winning with their run and gun style. So they shored up their frontcourt. Shaq won't run with them, but they will be deadly in the halfcourt


so midseason they change their entire gameplan to fit around a rapidly declining center that has a huge contract that isn't even close to his production?

as i've said in other threads, when they play dallas who guards dirk? amare? and good job taking away the biggest advantage they had over the rockets. yao doesn't have to run because shaq's not going to be. will amare be as effective with shaq clogging up the paint? this trade creates too many questions at the wrong time for the suns.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Phoenix hurt themselves in the halfcourt with that deal. Amare and Shaq are going to clash offensively, and eventually Marion's pouting will be substitued (and supplanted) by Shaq's. It's not a good move.

And per the Kidd thing, I don't think we really need him. Croco brought up the good point that Kidd's not going to be able to defend the point guards in the West like Harris, and the point guards are the heart of the team in the playoffs. The only top team with without a ball dominating point guard is LA, but other than that, we're going to get hurt putting Kidd out there against Nash, Davis, Parker, Iverson etc.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> so midseason they change their entire gameplan to fit around a rapidly declining center that has a huge contract that isn't even close to his production?
> 
> as i've said in other threads, when they play dallas who guards dirk? amare? and good job taking away the biggest advantage they had over the rockets. yao doesn't have to run because shaq's not going to be. will amare be as effective with shaq clogging up the paint? this trade creates too many questions at the wrong time for the suns.


The goal is the playoffs. I don't think they care that much about the regular season


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

HB said:


> The goal is the playoffs. I don't think they care that much about the regular season


That's almost an ad hominem reply.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

rocketeer said:


> and i absolutely don't believe portland would have even considered that proposed trade. just doesn't make any sense for them.


We all want to do it. To only have to give up Frye, Jack, Sergio and Webster to get Bass, Fazekas and Harris? I would pull the trigger on that 10 times out of 9. I bet the reason this trade didn't happen is because it would have sealed Portland's fate as a dynasty. 2 years from now when we are winning championships, Cuban would kick himself every time Harris dunks on Kidd.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

^^^You are funny.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I would like to see Dallas get Kidd... but then again, they don't need him. They do need to make a trade though, hopefully to fill a vacancy at the SG position... imo.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Ron Artest


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

sucks.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Dre™ said:


> Ron Artest


That's who I was thinking too.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Mike Miller? We have a bench full of defenders so let's get a shooter. Last thing we need is a 1v1 player in Ron Artest.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

t1no said:


> Mike Miller? We have a bench full of defenders so let's get a shooter.


Hell has officially frozen over. :|


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I wouldn't mind getting Artest if the price is right.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Hell has officially frozen over. :|


That's caused by your avatar....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> That's caused by your avatar....


I'm too lazy to put a sign in my yard. :sadbanana:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I thought everyone hated our system? iso and just 1v1 play? We have so many 1v1 players, having another crazy 1v1 player is not going to help the team.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Artest isn't a one on one player at all. He can shoot, and he penetrates when it's necessary. He's hardly someone who breaks off plays to do them. And he's a great defender. He's a complete SF. Moving him or Josh to the 2 would give us a nice advantage on both ends on the wing.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

"He can shoot" Sure... anybody can shoot, he just doesn't do it well or *consistently*. From the games i have watched, he's mostly a 1v1 player and didn't he complain about how many shots he was getting in the Kings?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I think I can see what both of you are saying, and I'll agree w/Dre that he can break his man down; the problem t1no's talking about results in Sacto's system imo - maybe if he was put in a position to accentuate those facets of his game i.e. in Indiana?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Who would we have to give up for Artest though? SAC will want young talent in return.

Would Cuban (and the fans) part with Devin for Artest?


----------

